# Aeromatic 1912 anyone know about this watch?



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

I ran across this site in my surfing today and really like the looks of these watches. Many are similar to Rolex, Breitling etc. but are not ripoffs. The names are different and features are different, no attempt at replication.

I especially like some of their dive watches (click "U-marine" on top navigation bar) and many have sapphire crystal for under $100. I could really go for some of these watches and at these prices (shipping included) I could really build a nice collection. But I'd like to know if anyone has had any dealings with this site and if so what was your impression.

Check it out


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Ask at the Affordable Watches forum, where you will find several happy customers, and a few comments of warning.

Aeromatic buy their watches from China (probably completely assembled OEM), and the quality can vary greatly from one model to another.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Aeromatic1912 and Tauchmeister1937 do obviously have the same source.

It´s not a German watch in terms of german knowledge, german watchmaking tradition, skills and chraftsmanship. 
Most (if not all) of these watches are of chinese origin. They pretend to be luxury watches or "fine watches" and "exclusive watches" but they are not. But to admit that - they are affordable.

They maybe are assembled in Germany and therefore (due to a lack of a legal term) "Made in Germany".

The consensus here in Germany/ on german watch fora (like watchbizz.de) is that Tauchmeister/Aeromatic is an "Ebay brand" made for online selling. So somebody out of the Frankfurt/Main - area came up with an idea, a name, a "history" and a homepage.

*I* wouldn't buy them because I dislike that they "make" themselves a very famous exclusive German brand, which is a fairy tale. Imho a mechanical Seiko would be the better choice.


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Aeromatic1912 and Tauchmeister1937 do obviously have the same source.
> 
> It´s not a German watch in terms of german knowledge, german watchmaking tradition, skills and chraftsmanship.
> Most (if not all) of these watches are of chinese origin. They pretend to be luxury watches or "fine watches" and "exclusive watches" but they are not. But to admit that - they are affordable.
> ...


 On their website FAQ they say:



> Most of the movements are Miyota/Citizen of Japan (8215/8210 Mechanical) or OS60/80 Chronograph Quartz & Swiss ETA and many Swiss Ronda Quartz movements.They are modified for different cases/models/Functions/any possible reliability issues,and completed in Germany.You really dont have to worry,and will be more than suprised how nice the watches really are.


 And as to their "exclusiveness" they say:


> Question. When you say 'Limited Edition',are you being genuine, or is it just a sales ploy? Answer. 95% of our watches are GENUINE Limited editions.The total output per model is usually no higher than 200 pieces and will have the appropriate edition number/serial number from the batch enscribed on it.i.e..130-200 meaning number 130 from 200 produced. This is great news for collectors and people who really like to buy exclusive products, but not always good news for us. When we get a best seller, once the total production has been reached there are no more available! Models may be re-introduced that look very similar, but there will always be variation in design from the last batch.


 Ok, I don't know about collectors, it seems a stretch to say anyone would want to collect these watches in the general sense of the word, but other than that their website seems to be fairly staight forward. I clearly understood that these were not watches completely built from scratch in Germany etc.

Every company "spins" their product to its greatest advantage and uses hyperbole to sell, but I detected no attempt on this site to deceive or mislead as to what the watches are and any [email protected]$$ knows how much quality $125 US buys.

The simple fact of the matter is, there are plenty of us out here who can not afford to spend into the thousands or even hundreds of dollars for a watch regardless how much we'd like to. I've had watches I bought at Wal Mart for $14.95 last over five years but while serviceable these watches look cheesy and cheap.

I can afford a Seiko every once in awhile and that is my favorite brand but their designs only go so far. Once in a while I want something that's different and still classy looking.

I refuse to go the "replica" (ripoff) route, but if I can get a fairly decent quality watch that resembles a Navitimer or Tissot etc for under $150 I'll go for it.And frankly I'm not all hung up on "mechanicals", They're nice but at my price level (and because I'm lazy) quartz is just fine for me.

My main question about the site in question is are they reputable? Do they stand by their 2 year warranty?

I can understand that a watch "purist" with the bucks to back his addiction wouldn't want one of these but I certainly would if they are honest people to deal with. They have an awful nice looking collection of watches, many with features only found at much higher price elsewhere.

If I posted this in the wrong forum, I apologise. Feel free to move it to the "affordable watch" forum if you like. And thanks Chas for the suggestion, I will check out that forum for more info.


----------



## altro (Apr 29, 2005)

Solo,

I am sorry but I am about to be very critical - I do not wish to offend but your statements are very wrong.



Solo said:


> similar to Rolex, Breitling etc. but are not ripoffs. The names are different and features are different, no attempt at replication.


I followed the link you give:
Check it out

The first watch that caught my eye was a Breitling Navitimer knock-off. You said there is "no attempt at replication" - that is simply not correct; the web site even mentions the Navitimer! The crown and pushers on this awful Navitimer knock-off are poor copies derived from yet another Breitling model.










And perhaps you would be good enough to explain what the outer scale of the slide rule is used for? Ok, that's a rhetorical request - I don't really expect you to necessarily know or to have noticed that the outer scale represents just one half of a slide rule. Without the complementary inner scale it is completely useless O| O| O|

I'm afraid I didn't bother to look at any more watches - any company capable of manufacturing/selling watches of this standard is a complete waste of time.

My suggestion to you would be to hang on to your wallet and keep reading the various forums on WUS as you develop your understanding of watches. Then when you do go out and spend your money you will have a much better chance of buying something that is not worthless.

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

A very remarkable term from their site is "You really dont have to worry...." makes me think...................................................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Alan,

they offer another watch on the bay with "Flying back GMT-Hand", a masterpiece of German watchmaking. <|


----------



## altro (Apr 29, 2005)

*Flying back GMT-Hand....*



stuffler said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> they offer another watch on the bay with "Flying back GMT-Hand", a masterpiece of German watchmaking. <|


It doesn't surprise me Mike O| :-D

But it will take much more than this ridiculous so-called German company to bring into disrepute the wonderful heritage and the very impressive present day state of German watch-making.

Regards,


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> they offer another watch on the bay with "Flying back GMT-Hand", a masterpiece of German watchmaking. <|


Surely though Mike that HAS to be the goofy re-seller that put such a silly description on the watch and not the actual company?:-S


----------



## CottyGee (Feb 26, 2006)

Well...

As resident "new guy" here that doesn't know much about watches (yet), I've been somewhat eyeing the Aeromatic skeleton. It beats the humongous watches out there, coming in at 42mm and is priced cheap enuf at under $200.

So do you have other suggestions for a better quality skeleton? I'm not at all opposed to buying a used watch, but I really want a fully skeletonized movement - the "look" of the Aeromatic.

Suggestions?

*Aeromatic 1912 Skeleton Manual Wind*


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

altro said:


> Solo,
> 
> I am sorry but I am about to be very critical - I do not wish to offend but your statements are very wrong.
> 
> ...


 Altro, you've obviously mistaken me for someone who gives a crap about slide rule scales. Not being a pilot or a mathmetician I don't need them and don't use them and no one I know who will see any watch I wear is enough of a watch connoseur to know the difference.

You sound very much like a watch snob to me my friend. All I'm interested in is a watch that looks good to me, has an affordable price and the seller doesn't rip me off. As I said before, a "piece of crap" Wal Mart watch will tell time as good as a Rolex and many have lasted me five or six years.

The problem with you guys is you have no compassion for a guy who can't afford to shell out 5K for a stupid watch and so you sit there and pass judgement on everyone who buys or sells what you think is "crap".

I have as much undestanding of what a fine watch is as you do, I just don't have thousands of bucks to spend for one. Any day I shell out more than fifty bucks for a watch is a big day for me and I'm not ashamed to say so, so go look down your nose at someone else.

Regards, Solo. Have a nice day.


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> they offer another watch on the bay with "Flying back GMT-Hand", a masterpiece of German watchmaking. <|


 Here's one from the site with a "fully functional flyback action" which is all the description it says. watch


----------



## DanG (Feb 18, 2006)

Solo said:


> The problem with you guys is you have no compassion for a guy who can't afford to shell out 5K for a stupid watch and so you sit there and pass judgement on everyone who buys or sells what you think is "crap".
> 
> I have as much undestanding of what a fine watch is as you do, I just don't have thousands of bucks to spend for one. Any day I shell out more than fifty bucks for a watch is a big day for me and I'm not ashamed to say so, so go look down your nose at someone else.


Solo - please...
Nobody is looking down their nose - really.
Take a deep breath and come back and read again.
The offerings of these guys is from knowledge - about real value, and about dimestore gems. Nobody tells you not to buy the aeromatic - just that it is a pure and simple knockoff. The real breitling does have slide rule that works - whether one uses it or knows how to use it - it works.
Many of us don't have thousands to spend on clocks for the wrist - but we do, like drunks - oh, well. The value of hanging around the affordable forum would be perhaps to see that you don't need to spend thousands to get a gem of a watch that is of mechanical wonder and history. Many here can tell of wonderfully fascinating watches for well under $200. I have an Enicar with valjoux 92 movement - a chronograph which cost less than $200. Fun watch, fine history, nice movement, no questions - a wonderful watch.
Hang in here with us, if you will.
WUS is most rewarding for too many people to see anyone turned away as you feel you are being turned away.
DanG


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

DanG said:


> Solo - please...
> Nobody is looking down their nose - really.
> Take a deep breath and come back and read again.
> The offerings of these guys is from knowledge - about real value, and about dimestore gems. Nobody tells you not to buy the aeromatic - just that it is a pure and simple knockoff. The real breitling does have slide rule that works - whether one uses it or knows how to use it - it works.


 Thanks DanG, I understand where you're coming from. I also know when I'm being talked down to......



> My suggestion to you would be to hang on to your wallet and keep reading the various forums on WUS as you develop your understanding of watches.


 Inference, I don't understand watches. How does he have any idea what my level of understanding watches is? What he's saying is that if I don't see it his way I don't understand watches.

Also, as far as I can tell the Navitimer is the only brand watch mentioned on the site, none of the others are. This isn't a "replica watch" site and despite the faults of the Navitimer look alike I see no reason to believe it wouldn't keep time and provide years of use. I am not interested in whether or not it has a working slide rule. I own a Seiko Chronograph with a slide rule that technically would work but the bezel ring is almost impossible to turn by hand and to read it you have to have a magnifying glass, What's the difference? One is real the other is not but both are for all practical purposes unuseable but I'm sure no one would tell me not to buy the Seiko.

The fact is there are a number of watches on that site that I find highly attractive that I can't identify as being copies of another brand. could be of a brand I'm unfamiliar with but here's the deal, let's stick with the Navitimer look alike for a moment, I like the way it looks and I'm NEVER, EVER in my life going to spend 4-5K for a real one so why would I care if the slide rule doesn't work if I'm saving $4,000.000? The watch does not put "Brietling"s name on the watch or even Navitimer and there are physical differences obvious to anyone who knows what a Navitimer looks like so there is no brand infringement and no copyright infringement. As far as I'm concerned everythings on the up and up. If it upsets some anal watch purist then that's just too bad.



> Many of us don't have thousands to spend on clocks for the wrist - but we do, like drunks - oh, well.


You might, I never will. If I ever have $5K to spend on a piece of art It'll be a Thomas Kindaide print for my den wall NOT a watch.



> The value of hanging around the affordable forum would be perhaps to see that you don't need to spend thousands to get a gem of a watch that is of mechanical wonder and history.


I've been there. And I've been around this forum longer than my post count would indicate since I had to re-register aftere the place crashed. And I have learned a lot too and I appreciate history as much as the next guy, but I have a real hard time still that any watch should cost into the thousands of dollars and doesn't even have any diamonds included. I also appreciate mechanics but I don't understand spending hundreds of man hours polishing and grinding parts that go INSIDE where they can't be seen and charging beaucoup dollars for them and they don't function any better than a $5.00 quartz movement. Is that art or is THAT the _real_ ripoff? Just who is being hoodwinked here?



> Many here can tell of wonderfully fascinating watches for well under $200. I have an Enicar with valjoux 92 movement - a chronograph which cost less than $200. Fun watch, fine history, nice movement, no questions - a wonderful watch.
> Hang in here with us, if you will.
> WUS is most rewarding for too many people to see anyone turned away as you feel you are being turned away.
> DanG


 I don't think I ever said I was being "turned away", my comments were to one individual poster, not the entire forum. I'm no piker, I'm 57 years old and I've dealt with my share of purists and snobs in any number of lifes endeavors and I know when I'm being talked down to and I'm too old to tolerate it.

If you think your ways and understanding of watches is the only way to appreciate and enjoy them then you too are a snob. If the shoe fits, etc. but I didnt' get that feeling from you and I appreciate your attempt to help, we just have a different view.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

Solo, 

This site is for watch enthusiasts. That said, it doesn't mean that every member needs to buy a 5k watch to join the club. There are a great many watches that are out there that can be had for little money, and are of good quality. If you want to see what, head on over to the Affordable watch forum here. 

Most WIS (I am included) started down the path of watch interest, owning cheap Kmart Timex watches. Yes, for $25, a quartz watch will keep better time than most automatics, but that isn't the point about watches. 

I own a few mid priced watches, but most of my collection is in the sub $500 range. In regards to this watch, the negative comments are directed at the watch itself. It is an obvious knockoff of a Breitling, and a poor knockoff at that. The comments are meant to say, that if you want a inexpensive watch that looks good and is of good quality, then this brand is not for you.

For a few hundred dollars, you could pick up a nice Hamilton or Oris, or even a new Christopher Ward watch, that implemented their own designs, or at least didn't rip off an exact copy of another companies design. 

If you wish to take it as being talked down to, I don't have an answer for you. Personally, I enjoy all ranges of watches, in all different price levels. That said, I would never spend my hard earned cash on what appears to be a very cheaply made watch, that probably wounldn't last one year on my wrist. For that money, I would pick up a Hamilton, from an AD, get a great watch at a great price, and get a two year warranty, from a company that has been around for years, and who would care if you had a problem with your watch. 

Again, some watches are cheap knockoffs, and don't deserve any respect from watch fans. This model doesn't have a correct slide rule. Why does that bother people here? If it is on a watch, then shouldn't it serve the purpose it was put on for? That would be like me saying, "I don't care if my speedometer works in my car, sure it's there, but is only for astestics (sorry my spelling is horrible), that is why I have a GPS unit in my car". A silly way to put things together, but if they are going to the trouble of putting a slide rule on (to make it resemble a Navitimer) than why not make it function correctly. If they aren't trying to copy that look, then why put in on in the 1st place.


----------



## sevesteen (Feb 12, 2006)

CottyGee said:


> Well...
> 
> As resident "new guy" here that doesn't know much about watches (yet), I've been somewhat eyeing the Aeromatic skeleton. It beats the humongous watches out there, coming in at 42mm and is priced cheap enuf at under $200.
> 
> ...


No idea of the quality of that watch, but you can get a roughly similar handwind skeleton based on a Chinese movement for $25 or so shipped most weeks on Ebay. (IMO--any time a brand isn't specific about where the movement is from, you can bet on China) If you want to see what the movement of the $25 version looks like in person, most WalMarts have a pocketwatch with that (wristwatch-sized) movement.


----------



## sevesteen (Feb 12, 2006)

Solo said:


> I have as much undestanding of what a fine watch is as you do, I just don't have thousands of bucks to spend for one. Any day I shell out more than fifty bucks for a watch is a big day for me and I'm not ashamed to say so, so go look down your nose at someone else.
> 
> Regards, Solo. Have a nice day.


I know you weren't talking about me, but this isn't about watch snobbery. The most I've paid for a watch is $130, and my average price is under $30. Half a slide rule bezel is goofy, especially since the only thing needed to make it functional is a bit of printing on the dial. This is along the same lines as the "chronograph look" with subdials that may or may not do something and big pushers, but with less excuse.

There is nothing wrong with honest, inexpensive watches--I'm wearing this Chinese Seagull automatic right now that cost me $40 new, probably made by the same people as many of the brands I'm carping about
. 









The difference is my watch doesn't claim to be anything it isn't--No fake sliderule, no fake tachymeter scale, no fake pushers or subdials, no fake European brand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe this will disappoint you, but the "flying back GMT-hand" was created by powerseller watchstore.de which is runned by a certain Mr. Bettner. According to checkdomain a Mr. Bettner registered the site of Aeromatic1912. Annother seller on ebay - chronograph24 - uses the same text and identical pics.


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

obie said:


> Again, some watches are cheap knockoffs, and don't deserve any respect from watch fans. This model doesn't have a correct slide rule. Why does that bother people here? If it is on a watch, then shouldn't it serve the purpose it was put on for? That would be like me saying, "I don't care if my speedometer works in my car, sure it's there, but is only for astestics (sorry my spelling is horrible), that is why I have a GPS unit in my car". A silly way to put things together, but if they are going to the trouble of putting a slide rule on (to make it resemble a Navitimer) than why not make it function correctly. If they aren't trying to copy that look, then why put in on in the 1st place.


 Tell all that to Seiko whose slide rule is far to difficult to operate and impossible to read with out a magnifier and their watch is not a "Knock off".

A slide rule on a watch is not the same thing as a speedometer on a car. The speedometer is a necessity in the legal operation of the vehicle. A slide rule has nothing to do with the operation of a watch in fulfilling its primary function, that being telling time.

You cant tell me that everyone who buys a navitimer or other slide rule watch actually uses the rule to make calculations. They buy them because they look cool. Pilots have computers these days and no one uses these things. They're simply a throwback to another time. Seiko doesn't even provide instructions on how to use their slide rule watches and I don't have a clue how one operates. all I know is I like watches with lots of bells and whistles, mostly for the looks.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

But my point is, if they are going to take the time to make a product look like another, and they are going to add a slide rule, then why not take the time to make it work...

This is my point.. Either you are choosing to overlook it, or deflecting. Who cares if the slide rule is hard to read on your Seiko.. it works doesn't it? Any yes, many pilots do not use the slide rule, but many still do while they are learning to fly. Believe it or not, pilots are taught to use any means of calculation, in case their primary or even secondary means become disabled. 

Others use the slide rule to calculate tips and other smaller item. I believe it is foolish to put something on a watch that doesn't work as it should. How many people use chronograph functions? If you are going down that road, then why wear watches at all? All cellphones and computers have the time right on the screen. So does your car radio...

Any argument about justifying why the slide rule on this watch isn't functional won't fly. Try as some might. Why not put chronograph wheels on the face of the watch, and leave off the pushers, because "most people don't use that function, as they are hard to read".

I am sorry, people gave reasons as to why they don't like this particular watch, and Solo, you seem to come back with another reason justifying it. People aren't talking down to you, it just seems that you see this watch in a total different light than everyone else does...

I hope you buy this watch, and that it gives you many years of great timekeeping, and that ultimately, you are happy with it, and not anyone else.


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

obie said:


> I hope you buy this watch, and that it gives you many years of great timekeeping, and that ultimately, you are happy with it, and not anyone else.


 If you go back and read my original post, I never asked for anyones opinion on this particular watch or said I intended to buy it. In fact I specifically said I was interested mostly in their dive watches.

It was this statement:


Solo said:


> Many are similar to Rolex, Breitling etc. but are not ripoffs.


 that started the discussion on the "navitimer" watch because altro took offense at the navitimer lookalike and wanted to "school me" in proper watch design. The rest of the discussion has been basicly off topic in response to that.

I have no clue why they didn't include the entire two sides of the slide rule and don't care. If I were interested in buying that watch the absence of that scale wouldn't stop me.

At the bottom of this post I'll include some of the watches I'm considering if I do decide to purchase from this site. Feel free to coment if you like, on those. However, my entire reason for posting this topic was to ask (and I did) opinions of the SITE and whether or not anyone here had any experience with them. I feel entirely competent in choosing which watch I want to buy and know the chances I take anytime I buy online. I was only interested in comments on the site and its honesty and whether or not they honor their warranty.

Unlike altro, I will not base my entire opinion of the site based on the fact that one of the watches looks a little too much like some other brand and has a scale missing from the slide rule. There could be a lot of explanations for that that have nothing to do with the honesty of the seller. I read the FAQ's and felt they were fairly clear in explaining what their watches were, where and how they were made and what movements they use. If someone has a valid contradiction on any of their statements in that vein I'll be glad to listen.

My problem with altro was that he came across as having an agenda that had nothing to do with helping me make a decision whether to deal with this site, but just wanted to grandstand on some personal pet peeve of his. If he wants to do that he is perfectly free to start his own thread.

As to the honesty involved in making a watch that is clearly a "Knock Off" of another brand watch, well that is debatable and subject to personal opinion. I will not buy a "replica watch" that rips off the copyrighted name and design of the original. But I see nothing wrong with making and or selling a "Look-alike" watch that pays homage to the original without violating copyrights.


----------



## CottyGee (Feb 26, 2006)

Solo said:


> I see nothing wrong with making and or selling a "Look-alike" watch that pays homage to the original without violating copyrights.


Neither does General Motors, apparently. Or is it just me that thinks the new Chevy HHR looks pretty much just like the Chrysler PT Cruiser??


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

CottyGee said:


> Neither does General Motors, apparently. Or is it just me that thinks the new Chevy HHR looks pretty much just like the Chrysler PT Cruiser??


 LOL, Absolutely! First time I saw one of those that was what I thought it was. The world is full of knock offs. I'm also a guitar player, There are hundreds of Fender Stratocaster knock offs out there, many of them look exactly like a strat except for the name. Same goes for the Gibson Les Paul and some others.

Fender even knocks off its own brand with the Squire line and Gibson does it with the Epiphone line testifying forever and always to the fact that there are millions of people who can't afford the "real deal" and want something that looks like it for an affordable price.

Sure we'd all like to own the very best or a piece of history but sometimes that isn't possible. Fender is even making 'stressed and aged' copies of it's famous and much collected 50's and 60's models of guitar that it takes an expert to tell the difference between it and a true vintage collectors item and it's all legal and legit. Again though it shows that when people can't afford or obtain an original they will buy a "replica" or copy. I don't see anything wrong with that as long as copyright and trademark laws are observed.

I am sure though there are some among us that wouldn't buy a Chevy HHR unless it came with a fully functional slide rule in the glove box! :-D


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Solo, as someone that owns a nice $69 Aeromatic, I can say that it runs fine, keeps good time, and looks good.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Robert,

You may disagree, but the tone of your message is rude and unwanted. If you aren't willing to discuss in a more civil way and with respect, then please stop posting in any of Watchuseek's fora.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

WatchUseek Admin said:


> Robert,
> 
> You may disagree, but the tone of your message is rude and unwanted. If you aren't willing to discuss in a more civil way and with respect, then please stop posting in any of Watchuseek's fora.


Ernie,
I apologize for offending you. I appreciate the forum which you have created - thank you.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Robert, I appreciate it.


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

Docrwm said:


> Solo, as someone that owns a nice $69 Aeromatic, I can say that it runs fine, keeps good time, and looks good.


 Thanks Robert!


----------



## hannover_dk (Feb 19, 2006)

DanG said:


> Many here can tell of wonderfully fascinating watches for well under $200. I have an Enicar with valjoux 92 movement - a chronograph which cost less than $200. Fun watch, fine history, nice movement, no questions - a wonderful watch.
> DanG


Very a great find, but not the standard price to be honest for a valjoux 92 Enicar to be honest
br John


----------



## altro (Apr 29, 2005)

*Solo I have just come back and re-read this thread....*

Solo I have just come back and re-read this thread which has expanded enormously in the past few days.

Although I consider your arguments are mostly wrong I do not think there is any point in my opposing them. Unfortunately you have evidently misunderstood my motives for, and the tone of, my response to your original post.

Maybe at some time in the future we will meet again and perhaps manage to establish a reasonable level of discussion. Until then I wish you the best and hope you get much enjoyment from your interest in watches.

Regards,


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks altro, and if I mis-read your intentions then I apologise for any incorrect aspersions cast your way.  It is hard to get a correct reading of someone's "tone" when posting on these forums and easy to make a wrong assumptions sometimes. 

As previously suggested I probably should have posted this thread in the "affordable" forum, even though many of the watches they discuss even there are not "affordable" to me. I posted it here thinking it would draw the most attention and thus the most response. 

I mainly only wanted to know general info on the watch brand and specificly if the site was reputable to buy from because I liked several of the watches they have. I can understand your point of view on the navitimer lookalike without the proper slide rule setup. Strangely enough they have a couple more similar watches that actually DO have the proper slide rule as far as I can tell. I don't know why they have one that doesn't.

Since this all began I've talked with a couple of different people who own an Aeromatic or Tauchmeister brand watch and are happy with the quality and operation of their watch though neither of them are the navitimer lookalike.

So still not having the info I wanted on the watch site in question I began looking at the watches on ebay and found a slightly used one from an individual in England for a really nice price. While it is one of the navitimer type knockoffs this one appears to me to have the full slide rule set up on the dial and the moveable bezel ring. Mind you, as I said I'm not a pilot and will not actually need or use the slide rule on this watch any more than I use the one on my Seiko pilot chronograph. I just like the way it looks but I would prefer that the watch have the proper set up. 

The picture below is the one from ebay which frankly aint all that great but the seller assures me the watch is in like new condition, only worn a time or two for dress occaisions. At less than $50 I ain't complaining and if it works out I'll feel more comfortable buying other watches of this brand later on and brand new. If it doesn't work out I'll just chalk it up to experience. If you still hold to the opinion that these watches are "crap" or whatever designation it was you gave them then that's ok. I'm over my initial irritation and feel I know better now where you're coming from. Let's just say I probably have different criteria for defining "crap" than you do ok? 

If you want to comment it's ok, I don't mind even if you still have a problem with it being a "knockoff". I will point out that it does not have the word "Navitimer" or Breitling anywhere and while it is an obvious copy it isn't a 'replica' watch and any watch person would know that. My mind is easy because there is no copyright or brand infringement I'm aware of. 

I'll post better pics once the item arrives in the mail hopefully the end of this week.


----------



## altro (Apr 29, 2005)

Solo said:


> Thanks altro, and if I mis-read your intentions then I apologise for any incorrect aspersions cast your way.  It is hard to get a correct reading of someone's "tone" when posting on these forums and easy to make a wrong assumptions sometimes.


Solo,

Thanks for your good thoughts - much appreciated.

I don't think I used the word "cr*p" in describing the Aeromatic watches... but I cannot think of a much better description :-D <|

Ok are you still here? But let's just agree to disagree - hey we are talking and that's something!

Right, on the small or not so small matter of money - I have never spent $5000 on a watch. However I have to confess I have owned a series of watches that you might regard as expensive - all bought used. And yes the value of my current collection is many thousands of dollars... BUT... don't go away... just yet anyway.....

Here are details of the past few watches I have bought - all cheap, and all good... NOT cr*p.

GB £36 - 1989 CWC, RAF issued with Royal Navy service code

GB £39 - 1984 Precista, RAF Regiment issue

US $198 - 1985 USAF (or USN?), pilot/navigator watch

GB £31 - 1980 CWC, British Army issued watch

GB £52 - 1979 CWC, mechanical RAF issued watch

EURO142 - 1974 Hamilton, mechanical RAF issued watch.

They all happen to be military but you can buy many many decent and interesting non-mil watches for under let's say $100.

It simply is not necessary to buy junk or knock-offs etc if you don't want to spend much money.

My earlier comment about hanging on to your money and reading the various forums was not meant to sound patronizing - we all started somewhere. I would be willing to bet that you will very quickly tire of the kind of watches you have mentioned so far as you spend more time looking at watches and reading posts B-)

6 months max and you'll be hooked on "proper" watches!!! :-!

Regards,


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

altro said:


> It simply is not necessary to buy junk or knock-offs etc if you don't want to spend much money.
> 
> My earlier comment about hanging on to your money and reading the various forums was not meant to sound patronizing - we all started somewhere. I would be willing to bet that you will very quickly tire of the kind of watches you have mentioned so far as you spend more time looking at watches and reading posts B-)
> 
> ...


 Hey WOW! I made it all the way through your post without busting a blood vessel! :-D

Seriously though I understand what you're saying. Unfortunately I've always had to learn things the hard way. 

As you suggest, we'll just have to agree to disagree on the definition of "cr*p". Currently my definition runs something like this;

a) A watch that is butt ugly, is "cr*p" to me no matter how much it costs or how well it's made.

b) A watch that doesn't run or doesn't keep time is "cr*p" to me.

c) An out and out copy (replica) that violates copyright and or trademark law is "cr*p" to me.

d) A watch that is way overpriced (in my judgement) is "cr*p" to me.

That's pretty much it. As to what I like and will buy mostly it's anything that I see that I like and the price is fair and affordable to me. I'm not looking for a piece of history, a piece of "art" or any particular "name" brand and I'm not hung up on whether it is a mechanical or Quartz or any particular make of movement (although I am partial somewhat to Seiko).

The Aeromatics pretty much met my criteria and I talked to some owners of them who were happy with their appearance and performance and that was all I needed. If the watch I bought on ebay lasts a year I figure I'm ahead of the game, that's roughly .13¢ a day for a watch I enjoyed while it lasted which I never expected to be forever to begin with.

I have no intention of collecting watches as an investment. My collection consists of daily wear watches purely for my enjoyment to change with my various moods and wear as I please. When one dies and goes in the trash bucket it's just an excuse to buy another. 

I will of course continue to observe and learn more about watches and I will always buy the best I can afford at any given time.

In the interest of my further enlightenment, maybe you could share your thoughts on what it is you define to be a "proper watch". I assume of course that each of the watches you listed above is to you a "proper watch" but what about them makes them "proper" in your estimation?


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I said I'd post after my watch arrived so here it is. I've had the watch going on three weeks now during which time it has gained a total of precisely three seconds. 

The leather band is very comfortable and has that wonderful new leather smell. All pushers and the crown work smoothly and fit and finish is excellent for a watch in this price range. 

All sub-dials work perfectly and you'll note that the slide rule is fully functional and despite my lousy photography is easy to read even with my eyes. Amazingly the moveable outer ring is easy to move in either direction and yet maintains position when left to itself, it doesn't move around by itself with normal wear even when I sleep with it on. And speaking of sleeping, the lume is not the brightest but is easy enough to read at 4am without eyeglasses on.

This still may not qualify as a great watch to many but it does to me and I feel I got a bargain. 

Despite the poo pooing by some of the "Limited edition" claim by Aeromatic, the fact is they only make certain quantities of each style, mine is #87 out of 100. Is this a big deal? Probably not, we're not talking Rolex or Breitling here but I think it's pretty neat. 

Sorry the pic of the watch back didn't turn out good enough to post.


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Solo,

I've taken the time to skim this entire thread. It hsa been an interesting read.

I own watches ranging from $5K down to $20.00. I collect watches based on their movement, accuracy, relaibility and robustness. I am also not a quartz snob - I have several quartz that I use when I head out-of-country because of work and need a zero-maintenace, reliable and accurate watch that I don't mind beating the snot out of.

Having said all of the above, I bought a Tauchmeister 1937 600M "Professional Diver". I also have a Aeromatic 1912 "Navi Flight Computer" with alarm on the way. While I realize that they'll never be on par with my Doxa, Tag-Heuer, Chase-Durer, Broadarrow or Omega, my Tauchmeister 1937 is a nice looking, reliable and robust watch that is a great addition to my collection. And I expect the Aeromaster 1912 to be the same. 

I am a firm believer that you, as the buyer, get what you want because you like it, and not for its really great movement, or brand-name, or because at some point in the future it will be a great investment.

But, I also think that it is also a bit more obviously "buyer beware" when buying not-so-well-recognized watches, especially via the Internet. The trade-off with higher end watches is that, unless it is a grey or black market time piece, the top tier manufacturer tends to back their products up very well.

Having said that, I have a Trias Blue Skeleton which has been an incredible watch, accurate and beautiful. A great time piece that is impressive, dressy and very accurate (2-3 seconds per day, after a bit of tuning by my friend the local master watchmaker).

So I guess it all boils down to whatever works for you. Take everyone else's opinions, observations and reviews with a grain of salt - you can have just as bad an experience with a $10K Rolex as a $50.00 Tauchmeister. Just ask my Chiropractor about his Rolex!

And people will undoubtedly say that Trias (or insert any watch brand that someone has a negative opinion about, here), is garbage ... etc, etc. Hence, my belief that you should take everyone's opinion's on watches with a wee bit of skepticism, although all perspectives help to paint a bit better and more accurate picture of a watch. Especially if someone actually owns one, which is not always the case when people comment on them!

Anyway, congrats on getting a watch that works for you and that you like.

Regards,

James


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

sevesteen said:


> No idea of the quality of that watch, but you can get a roughly similar handwind skeleton based on a Chinese movement for $25 or so shipped most weeks on Ebay. (IMO--any time a brand isn't specific about where the movement is from, you can bet on China) If you want to see what the movement of the $25 version looks like in person, most WalMarts have a pocketwatch with that (wristwatch-sized) movement.


Actually if you look a bit closer, that is a wristwatch with a pocket-watch movement; a Siberian-made Molnija 3602. Which is substantially better quality than the Chinese standard skeleton (the wristwatch movement often used in cheap pocket-watches).

There are skeletons and skeletons. Even from China there are differeing grades of skeleton movement, both auto and handwind (not to mention chrono and tourbillon).


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks James and not to worry I always take the opinons of others with a grain of salt. I read, I research and then I get what _I_ like not what someone else _says_ I should like or want. Actually I usually do pretty well as I have a pretty good instinct.

I bought a panasonic cordless phone once that consumer reports said was crap and failed their "drop test". I used that phone for at least five years, dropped it many times on concrete and hard tile floors and it never failed me and it was the best cordless I've ever owned to this day.When I got tired of it I sent it to my mother who used it for another four or five years and finally put it to bed for a newer model with caller ID. This instinct has served me well over the years and I don't even read consumer reports anymore.

Chascomm; great observation!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Adding some fuel to the fire, I too just received my first and only Aeromatic 1912 - the "Werner Von Braun Auto Classic Sextant" found here:

http://www.wernersflyingwatches.com/products.asp?ProID=138

This is my first ever watch review, so please bear with me but I suppose it may help those who are looking at this product. I am a true believer in you get what you pay for as has been mentioned earlier in this thread. That being said, I think this watch **meets** all I expected for $120 shipped.

It came in a round silver tin with ample protective foam. No little warranty card thingy or printed instruction booklet, rather just an inkjet print covering all watches/movements/functions but good enough.

The watch itself is very crips looking. Matte finish case is decent, the onion-ish crown is a bit big for my liking, but that's a personal matter. I like how the front mineral glass sits flush with the outter edge of the case - unlike some of the more expensive Russian brands I have where the glass protrudes a few mm above. The face itself is simple and effective, although the hour indicator (numerals) are a bit tiny, but then again that is just the "design" of the watch. The lume is definitely sub-par, too little and too faint. The clear case back is ok, as someone mentioned earlier, you can see all the plastic around the outter edge.

The light brown 20mm leather strap is so-so. Supple yet a bit too flimsy for my liking, somthing that I think will start to show signs of early wear but we'll see.

Overall, I think, as I said, it's a decent watch for the money, really. I would consider purchasing a few more of the Aeromatic brand as I'm content right now to buy multiple cheap watches rather than one "nicer" watch, but that's just me. If I had 4Gs to drop on a new watch each month, well, that would be pretty cool ;-) and a very, very different story.

I've attached two pics, of which I must apologize for their quality. I don't have my light box here with very little else to work with. BTW - supposedly this is a "Limited Edition" watch...I know, I know. But mine is number 15/250, so hurry up and get yours!:-D

So, how did I do? I'm still very much a noob but my lurking around the forums has taught me so much!

Rock on!


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new watch Ironhide, I'm still enjoying mine! 

Nice job on the review I thought and the pics were pretty good too. Nice Watch! Hope you get many years enjoyment out of it.

I'm like you I preferr to be able to buy more less expensive watches than trying horde money back for that "special" BIG purchase. I'd have to be a pretty wealthy guy to consider spending 4K on a timepiece. I just buy what I like that I can afford and if it breaks or wears out in a couple years or so no big deal. 

Right now my 1912 is the most accurate watch I own, it gains about a second a week, of course it's a quartz not an automatic, a citizen/myota (sp?) movement modified for this particular watch. 

I was pleasingly surprised by the band on mine and like you I love the way the Crystal is shaped and meets flush with the moveable bezel ring and the slightly convex shape makes the dial easy to read.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank Solo - glad to hear you're still happy w/ your purchase as well. And thanks for the good words on the review/pics - a daunting task among such informed peers! 

You know, the way I feel about these "inexpensive" watches can be akin to the whole quantity over quality issue. Much like you say, if they last a few years maximum, then no big deal. I'm happier having a new watch arrive every-other-week than once a year - sort of makes me giddy like a little school girl. Now, that's not to say I don't enjoy an expensive, quality watch. My fiance is currently scouting for an engagment gift for me which I believe will be in the form on a Hamilton Auto X-Wind, or some other Hamilton model. A nice "mid-range" I suppose it would be called.

I do plan to purchase one or two more Aeromatics, then move on to a Stowa or something like that. Of course, I understand the argument can be made that we're not seeing the forest for the trees in that if we saved that money, we could indeed purchase a smaller quantity of better-made watches, but that is a very personal matter which only the buyer can resolve!

Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

IronHide said:


> I do plan to purchase one or two more Aeromatics, then move on to a Stowa or something like that.


 Yeah, There's a Tauchmaster Dive watch I like that I plan to purchase, I'll put a pic below of the one I want to get next. I like a lot of their "U-Marine" watches.

Click on the Right pic, the other one won't enlarge and I didn't know how to delete it.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Solo said:


> Despite the poo pooing by some of the "Limited edition" claim by Aeromatic, the fact is they only make certain quantities of each style, mine is #87 out of 100. Is this a big deal? Probably not, we're not talking Rolex or Breitling here but I think it's pretty neat.


I'm guessing here, but I would say the reason that Aeromatic can do small runs is that they are buying them complete from an OEM producer's catalogue. If they ask for a stock watch with their name on it maybe 100 is all they need to get a discount, especially if they place several orders at once. Certainly some Aeromatics appear to be designed/styled to their own spec, but a Navitimer-like with a decent quartz movement can be had from many sources.

This is not a criticism of your watch (sounds like a good deal actually), it's just an observation.


----------



## Solo (Feb 11, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> I'm guessing here, but I would say the reason that Aeromatic can do small runs is that they are buying them complete from an OEM producer's catalogue. If they ask for a stock watch with their name on it maybe 100 is all they need to get a discount, especially if they place several orders at once. Certainly some Aeromatics appear to be designed/styled to their own spec, but a Navitimer-like with a decent quartz movement can be had from many sources.
> 
> This is not a criticism of your watch (sounds like a good deal actually), it's just an observation.


 Thanks for the comments Chas,

From Aeromatic's FAQ's;


> Question. When you say 'Limited Edition',are you being genuine, or is it just a sales ploy?
> 
> Answer. 95% of our watches are GENUINE Limited editions.The total output per model is usually no higher than 200 pieces and will have the appropriate edition number/serial number from the batch enscribed on it.i.e..130-200 meaning number 130 from 200 produced. This is great news for collectors and people who really like to buy exclusive products, but not always good news for us. When we get a best seller, once the total production has been reached there are no more available! Models may be re-introduced that look very similar, but there will always be variation in design from the last batch.


 As to how they're made;


> Question. Where do all the watch Workings/Movements come from?.
> 
> Answer. Most of the movements are Miyota/Citizen of Japan (8215/8210 Mechanical) or OS60/80 Chronograph Quartz & Swiss ETA and many Swiss Ronda Quartz movements.They are modified for different cases/models/Functions/any possible reliability issues,and completed in Germany.You really dont have to worry,and will be more than suprised how nice the watches really are.


Aeromatic Website FAQ's

I also like that they have a physical office and phone no. to be reached at.

Tel: (+44)1952 411463
Portable: (+44)7790 412204

We also accept credit cards & cheques - Please make payable to: N. A. Spencer,
83 Queen Elizabeth Way, 
Malinslee, 
Telford, 
Shropshire,
TF3 2JP


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

> Question. Where do all the watch Workings/Movements come from?.
> 
> Answer. Most of the movements are Miyota/Citizen of Japan (8215/8210 Mechanical) or OS60/80 Chronograph Quartz & Swiss ETA and many Swiss Ronda Quartz movements.They are modified for different cases/models/Functions/any possible reliability issues,and completed in Germany.You really dont have to worry,and will be more than suprised how nice the watches really are.


Interesting. The watch that IronHide posted appears to have a Nanning NN38 movement; similar, but by no means identical, to the Miyota 8215. And many of their other watches appear to use Shanghai movements.

Then there are their automatic chronographs. Those that are specifically identified as having the ETA/Valjoux 7750 undoubtedly are as advertised; but those models where the movement is not specified, or are given a unique Aeromatic calibre code, they most likely have the Chinese copy of the 7750. This may account for why some of those models look the same as others which may be found in the catalogue of Million Smart Enterprises of Kowloon.

Again, this is not a criticism of the quality of Aeromatic watches, just an observation that they may not be telling the full story.

It is the same with Sekonda. If you check the history page on their website you will find *no* reference to Russia or the USSR, even though Sekonda was established by the Soviet watch agency ChasProm, and was the Soviet Union's primary watch marketing enterprise for 27 years!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

@ Chascomm

Being such a n00b, a great post like your last is just fascinating. Not to hijack this thread, but I must ask how did you determine all that? I'm not being critical either, rather amazed - I mean, it's like you're some type of watch ninja! Essentially, how do you determine a movement type when it's either not plainly spelled out, is some variation of, or otherwise what's detailed in the spec may be inaccurate?? You should totally change your handle to TehWatchNinja! :-D


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

@ All of you:

Since most of the Aeromatic lovers are here, does anyone own this watch: 
A1230 (http://cgi.ebay.com/TITAN-AVIATOR-A...ryZ90837QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)

I'm really looking into purchasing this as a longterm watch... someone got anything bad to say about the specific watch? Because I've read most of the comments about the brand and I figure this, if I like it I'm gona get it... UNLESS someone has something bad to say about the SPECIFIC watch.

Haha... cheers!
Anil​


----------



## jeff_diamond (May 22, 2006)

I bought this very watch, and honestly, I've never had any skeleton watch I thought was more attractive. A little annoying was that it gained about a minute per week unless it was very warm.

But after owning this watch for just over a year, it froze up, and after a month of emailing it was clear that Aeromatic does NOT honor their 2 year warranty.

This being said, if you view the watch as a temporary throw away I might even consider getting one again at some point just cause it looks so cool.

- Jeff




CottyGee said:


> Well...
> 
> As resident "new guy" here that doesn't know much about watches (yet), I've been somewhat eyeing the Aeromatic skeleton. It beats the humongous watches out there, coming in at 42mm and is priced cheap enuf at under $200.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

anil_handa said:


> @ All of you:
> 
> Since most of the Aeromatic lovers are here, does anyone own this watch:
> A1230 (http://cgi.ebay.com/TITAN-AVIATOR-A...ryZ90837QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)
> ...


_http://imgsrv.aeromatic1912.de/A1230/A1230-1.jpg_
OK, here is unequivically an example of the Chinese copy of the ETA/Valjoux 7750 (Aeromatic always state where they use a real ETA movement). As this is a current model the quality should be higher than the earlier 7750-copy movements which are reputed to be unreliable. The really crucial detail is that all the sub-dials are in the right place, so there's no spurious dial-side train killing the movement (there's a version out there with continuous seconds at 6 o'clock. AVOID it at all costs!).

I've read arguments that it is not worth buying a 7750-copy because ETA can do them almost as cheap. Given that the quality of the Chinese raw ebauche is now alleged to be so close to the ETA one, a more pursuasive argument against this watch would be that these movements are being finished by a variety of backyard operators in Shenzhen, some of whom build fakes of Swiss watches; therefore there is little guarantee of the finished product.

On the other hand, this particular model seems to be sourced complete from Million Smart (see similar MS titanium auto chrono below), who are a big company who AFAIK don't do fakes. Some of their other products look kind of rough inside, but generally work OK.









All of the above comes from on-line research, so the real test will be if somebody actually owns either this Aeromatic model or another Million Smart model with 7750-copy day/date movement.


----------



## Suresh (Jun 6, 2006)

*Aeromatic*

Hello everyone,

I am a new member and love watches, expensive as well as affordable ones with unique designs.

Here is an Aeromatic one, which I would like you guys to comment on -- whether it's a knockoff or where the movement ("High quality Aeromatic R-60-Z12 modified") is from? Isn't it an impressive design?

Pl check out the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/Automatic-watch-with-flyback-minute-function_W0QQitemZ8913171222QQcategoryZ31387QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Aeromatic*



Suresh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well, this "high quality Aeromatic R-60-Z12 modified" movement is from.....
> I don´t know but I do know it wasn´t made by Aeromatic because they don´t make movements, and for sure it isn´t made in Germany.
> ...


----------



## Suresh (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Aeromatic*



stuffler said:


> Suresh said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Aeromatic*



Suresh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new member and love watches, expensive as well as affordable ones with unique designs.
> 
> Here is an Aeromatic one, which I would like you guys to comment on -- whether it's a knockoff or where the movement ("High quality Aeromatic R-60-Z12 modified") is from? Isn't it an impressive design?


The movement will almost certainly be a common Chinese design (Hangzhou, Nanning, Sea-Gull, Shanghai, etc) which has been hot-rodded by Ocean Voice Time Tech, Hong Kong.
http://www.retrogradewatch.com/


----------



## WAwatchnut (Feb 24, 2006)

*High quality inexpensive German...*



Suresh said:


> stuffler said:
> 
> 
> > I would welcome ur suggestions, rather recommendations, on affordable German or other fine watches.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: High quality inexpensive German...*



WAwatchnut said:


> Suresh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no substitute for Mike, but my recommendation is you might want to check out Archimede watches - they make a few nice automatics with classic looks, for under $400. They had sent a watch on a 'passaround' last year (maybe two years ago?) and everyone seemed to be pretty impressed with the watch for the price. Some of their new models look pretty good.
> ...


----------



## BIGmt (Jun 24, 2006)

hi all,

I am new here. I recently saw a watch that I like. It has the features that i am looking for. 42-43mm case under $500, chronograph, navigational bezel, alarm. I like what their website says about this watch. Though according to this thread, not liking what I am reading. The watch is aeromatic 1912-Navi-Alarm Chronograph. Can y'all give me your opinnions on this watch?

may thanks.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Well, what you are looking for in that price range doesn't exist, really, as a well-made mechanical watch. If you really have to have all of those features, then a Seiko quartz alarm chronograph might be a better bet: sure, it'll be quartz, but especially the alarm and chronograph functions are almost impossible to do without going Chinese.

Not bashing Chinese watches or Aeromatic (well, maybe the latter...), but 
there is simply no way, commercially, that you will find these features in a "honest" Swiss or German watch. But hey, that's just my opinion: if you like the design of the Aeromatic then go for it, but it is ultimately a consumer non-durable and will probably cost more to have it maintained than you originally paid for it five years down the road.

Staying within your budget, I would HIGHLY recommend a Stowa Antea or one of the Archimede models. Excellent value for the money and "true" representatives of modern German watchmaking.

Notice I've put scare quotes on honest and true: this is because there are companies out there that legally can call themselves German watches, but really aren't. Please check the German watch forum's sticky note on Made in Germany for further information...


JohnF


----------



## BIGmt (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi John,

Thanks for the advice. I must admit being pretty grateful to you for your words. Got me to pause before leaping into future disappointment. The 2 watches you mentioned are beautiful, though I find myself leaning towards a more military style. a watch capable being used everyday. I am out in the wods a bit and if it had a compass bezel all the beter. I'm 6'8" so the bigger the face the better. so that is why i lean towards the 42mm and above. i like the chase durer watches, thou am not sure of them.

any other reccommendations from you would be greatly appreciated.

have a great sunday

bigmt


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Thanks.

Have you taken a look perhaps at one of the Seiko divers? I believe that one of the newer models has a compass bezel, they're pretty robust and they have one of the better reputations in the business: the automatic that goes into the Seiko diver watches are well known for being very, very robust and dependable.

JohnF

PS: And finding the really right watch for the job is sometimes more than half the fun... :------)


----------



## BIGmt (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi John, you're a rock star. looking at the seiko seiko 5, also the kentex-Skyman4 Flight-Chronograph S368X-wh.

any thoughts on them. especially the kentex?

thanks a bunch,
bigmt


----------



## BIGmt (Jun 24, 2006)

one more question. are chineese watches a bad thing?


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Where, pray tell, are then my groupies? Can't be that without those... 

Kentex-Skyman: no idea, never heard of 'em. Just did a fast look-see on Google: seems to be a made-for-internet-sales watch. 'tis a nice looker, though, quartz innards.

Go for the Seiko...

JohnF


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Take a look at the Chinese Mechanical Watches forum.

No, Chinese watches are NOT a bad thing. They are, right now, the equivalent of low-end Swiss watches of, say, the 1950s or so: some very high quality work, lots of middling work and a fair amount of fairly poor work. They produce largely for the domestic market (big market, that one), but their higher-end stuff is slowly heading out to the world market and will start to give the Swiss a real run for the money over the next decade or so on the lower end of the mid-range scale.

What the Chinese lack is watch design, tending instead to be derivative and copying successful designs from elsewhere instead of their own unique designs. This comes also from the OEM experience, where the Chinese make watches to the design of others, rather than their own.

A good example of this are the Ingersoll watches available today. Ingersoll was one of the classic US companies that disappeared, basically, after WW2, and has been resurrected with Chinese movements.

The Chinese are also increasingly supplying parts to the watch industry world-wide, mostly standardized parts. Some of these actually find their way into Swiss watches as well.

Take a look at the threads on the 1963 chronograph on the Chinese Mechanical Watches Forum here and you can see that they are starting to make some striking watches.

The problem with Chinese watches is maintainability at their price point and reliability. Chinese quality control can be a problem and is significantly under that of many mainstream makers. Maintainability means that when you take your nice Chinese watch in for a 5-year servicing that you may well be facing a maintenance bill in excess of the value of the watch: it could well be cheaper to buy a new one than to have the old one taken apart, cleaned and oiled, rebuilt and regulated. That takes more than just a few minutes to do, and your local watchmaker wants to eat, too. 

Like I said, Chinese watches aren't bad: many of them are actually pretty nice. But there are some caveats...

JohnF


----------



## BIGmt (Jun 24, 2006)

John,

You ae definetly a rock star. Okay nuff said, off I go to seiko land. funny thing is can't seem to find a sales point in the states to purchase. Well as you said, the search is half the fun.

cheers man,

bigmt


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

BIGmt said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am new here. I recently saw a watch that I like. It has the features that i am looking for. 42-43mm case under $500, chronograph, navigational bezel, alarm. I like what their website says about this watch. Though according to this thread, not liking what I am reading. The watch is aeromatic 1912-Navi-Alarm Chronograph. Can y'all give me your opinnions on this watch?
> 
> may thanks.


Well the catalogue states that it has a Miyota movement. Miyota quartz has a reputable quality. This movement is most likely made in Japan (I think their Chinese facilities only do the simpler generic movements). Presume that the watch is assembled in China.

For comparable functionality in a Japanese watch, look at Citizen (parent company of Miyota) and Seiko/Pulsar. If Swiss is your thing, consider Roamer, who use ISA movements. The ISA chrono-alarm is also used by Rekord (a Russian company) and (I think) Junkers (German).

If you want mechanical chrono-alarm, forget it unless you want to spend several 1000 dollars. Or wait a few years until the Chinese figure out how to make one.


----------



## BIGmt (Jun 24, 2006)

thank you for your information. here is a question for you. what brands would you reccomend going the military/aviation route? probably around 44mm. I am a big guy. chromo, alarm, either diver, though prefer compass bezel. Looked at the seiko flightmaster. Like it, however...can't seem to find it in the states.

any thoughts?

thank you,
Bigmt


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

BIGmt said:


> thank you for your information. here is a question for you. what brands would you reccomend going the military/aviation route? probably around 44mm. I am a big guy. chromo, alarm, either diver, though prefer compass bezel. Looked at the seiko flightmaster. Like it, however...can't seem to find it in the states.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Our Pilot and Military Watch Forum might be able to offer a range of suggestions.

Also ask on the Seiko, Citizen, Orient forum for local sources for Seiko. If you don't mind digital display for the extra functions, Citizen do a great range, and Orient have a Breitling-like model.

Maybe ask on the G-Shock forum, too.

And don't forget the Watchuseek shop  There's some interesting aviation/military/sport models there.


----------



## demmedelusive (Oct 17, 2006)

First time I've been to this forum but glad I did. Solo, I've just bought the 1912. Now here's the dopey question (if not to you - to others!). Where on earth might I find instructions to make sense of the slide rule function ??

Graham:-S


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

demmedelusive said:


> First time I've been to this forum but glad I did. Solo, I've just bought the 1912. Now here's the dopey question (if not to you - to others!). Where on earth might I find instructions to make sense of the slide rule function ??
> 
> Graham:-S


Hi Graham,

Welcome to Watchuseek - Public Forum! You´ll find a lot of instructions via google (TZ-Classics, thinkgeek...). You´ll find PDF-downloads also.


----------



## AJPeters (Mar 16, 2006)

A quite good Slide Rule manual could be found in the service section of the Zeno USA website:
http://www.zenousa.com/
That's the site of the US Distributor for Zeno watches.
The manual is called *Slide Rule/Calculator - Valjoux 7750,* although it is meant for use with an automatic ETA/Valjoux 7750 fitted automatic chronograph you can at least use the base slide rule calculation examples that are explained there in detail, simply ignore the movement related stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a little late to this party and discussion but I own one and have for the past 2 years. Other then one of the strap loops ripping (one that holds the end of the strap when worn) I haven't had any problems with it. I wear it daily and its took a beating but held up very well. I've had many people comment on how nice looking the watch is and where they could get one. My style isn't offered anymore or I would have bought a back up for when this one finally dies. 

Great watch and it's held up as good an any of my other watches, many much more expensive then this one. I'd recommend one to someone because they are inexpensive and a few styles are very attractive.


----------



## krampuz666 (Oct 5, 2007)

well,that a German Watch company.the price is very fair and the craftmenship is better than japan watch lately. but before that it's almost like japan MECHANISM.well if you see the real thing you will realize that is simple craftmenship is only to work the mechanism and yet not very classy or fix up with it's logo and stuff. the product just simple and plan. my brother have one and is really rare. but very simple. check out Aeromatic 1912 XL Sextant Military Flier Watch, is really simple. with a very fine price.around $53. also you mayfind this product common in the net. and is cheaper then stores. like the one below forexample it offer a good price too.

Edited by moderatorlease read our Rules & Guidelines prior to posting. No links to live auctions please. Mike

enjoy


----------



## timecrystal (May 6, 2008)

Solo said:


> I ran across this site in my surfing today and really like the looks of these watches. Many are similar to Rolex, Breitling etc. but are not ripoffs. The names are different and features are different, no attempt at replication.
> 
> I especially like some of their dive watches (click "U-marine" on top navigation bar) and many have sapphire crystal for under $100. I could really go for some of these watches and at these prices (shipping included) I could really build a nice collection. But I'd like to know if anyone has had any dealings with this site and if so what was your impression.
> 
> Check it out


I have a 2004 model Aeromatic A1209. This is the flyback model featured on the home page for the company. The Aeromatic website says that they have a modified automatc T7 movement. Does anyone know who makes that movement? Is it Swiss ?... Japan? or is it related to the T-7 movement found in some Vulcain Crickets?

Also, this watch was a gift and does not have even a short manual or brief pamphlete with it. I've sent an email to Aeromatic company yesterday but have not heard back from them.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

timecrystal said:


> I have a 2004 model Aeromatic A1209. This is the flyback model featured on the home page for the company. The Aeromatic website says that they have a modified automatc T7 movement. Does anyone know who makes that movement? Is it Swiss ?... Japan? or is it related to the T-7 movement found in some Vulcain Crickets?


There is no 'flyback model' currently listed on their site, however frequent model changes should be expected from this company as they mostly buy their watches off-the-shelf from Million Smart Enterprises.

If your watch has a mechanical movement, then it is certain to be Chinese in origin. Quartz would be Japanese. They don't do Swiss AFAIK. If by 'flyback' you mean a retrograde action, wherein a hand sweeps through an arc and then flys back to its starting point, then I can think of a few possibilities. The double-retrograde seconds hands is from Shanghai and based on the old Chinese Standard movement. Retrograde minutes with jump hour is more likely PTS-Hangzhou or Sea-Gull.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

The Aeromatic A1209 isn´t a "real" flyback watch or as the french say "retour en vol".
"Flyback" is a function of particular use to pilots by which the chronograph seconds hand can be reset to zero and immediately started again by pressing once on the pusher.
That´s complication was made because of the operation of stopping, returning to zero and restarting the hand in three separate operations would be too time-consuming at high speed.
Your Aeromatic - sorry to say - only features a retrograde function. Aimed at your watch the seconds hands moves across a scale and, at the end of its cycle, returns immediately to zero to begin counting again.

The difference is quite obvious. Maybe "flyback" sells better or the seller doesn´t know what he´s selling.


----------



## timecrystal (May 6, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> There is no 'flyback model' currently listed on their site, however frequent model changes should be expected from this company as they mostly buy their watches off-the-shelf from Million Smart Enterprises.
> 
> If your watch has a mechanical movement, then it is certain to be Chinese in origin. Quartz would be Japanese. They don't do Swiss AFAIK. If by 'flyback' you mean a retrograde action, wherein a hand sweeps through an arc and then flys back to its starting point, then I can think of a few possibilities. The double-retrograde seconds hands is from Shanghai and based on the old Chinese Standard movement. Retrograde minutes with jump hour is more likely PTS-Hangzhou or Sea-Gull.


Thanks Chascomm. Yes it is the Aeromatic flyback retrograde model. If you go to the main Aeromatic site then click on "new models" button, then look at the model featured to the far right, you will see the A1209 model which I have. They call it an automatic movement .... version T7. It is also the watch featured on the home page for Aeromatic. It isn't a manual wind but is a true automatic. Do you believe it is a Chinese automatic movement? Is it possible that it is an ETA? Also do you know if most Aeromatics come with a small pamphlete? Mine was a gift and there is no booklet but I would like to get one if available?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

timecrystal said:


> Thanks Chascomm. Yes it is the Aeromatic flyback retrograde model. If you go to the main Aeromatic site then click on "new models" button, then look at the model featured to the far right, you will see the A1209 model which I have. They call it an automatic movement .... version T7. It is also the watch featured on the home page for Aeromatic. It isn't a manual wind but is a true automatic. Do you believe it is a Chinese automatic movement? Is it possible that it is an ETA? Also do you know if most Aeromatics come with a small pamphlete? Mine was a gift and there is no booklet but I would like to get one if available?


ETA ? You can´t have an ETA with an retrograde feature (note: no Flyback at all!) for that money. No way. For example: A modified ETA 2834 with moonphase indication a retrograde feature is about 3000 Euro. Or have a look at the Longines Master Collection retrograde (ETA A07.L11). ZENO also sells a Retrograde, currently there´s one on ebay, seller ask 750 Euro. None retails for a price Aeromatic is asking. Your´s is made in the PRoC.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

timecrystal said:


> Thanks Chascomm. Yes it is the Aeromatic flyback retrograde model. If you go to the main Aeromatic site then click on "new models" button, then look at the model featured to the far right, you will see the A1209 model which I have. They call it an automatic movement .... version T7. It is also the watch featured on the home page for Aeromatic. It isn't a manual wind but is a true automatic. Do you believe it is a Chinese automatic movement?


That is definitely from Shanghai as I described before. The base movement is the Chinese Standard (Tongji) movement as designed back in Mao's day and built by dozens of factories. the auto-winding module was designed in Shanghai in the late 1970s based on the usual Eterna pattern. The dial-side module featuring 2nd time-zone and bi-retrograde seconds was designed within the last decade. It is the most complex of Shanghai's cheaper line of movements. 


> Is it possible that it is an ETA?


Not even remotely possible; they don't do anything so complicated in-house on their base calibres, and the 3rd party modules cost more than your entire watch. Why? Were you particularly expecting ETA? 


> Also do you know if most Aeromatics come with a small pamphlete? Mine was a gift and there is no booklet but I would like to get one if available?


Other than Aeromatic, I can't think where else you'd get one. It is possible that no manual exists for this watch. As I said before, Aeromatic may have to change their model line-up frequently, based on what is available from their suppliers.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I own 2 never had a problem , they look nice to :-!



Docrwm said:


> Solo, as someone that owns a nice $69 Aeromatic, I can say that it runs fine, keeps good time, and looks good.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I checked out the site many watches claim citezen miyota quartz or auto movements some claim swiss movements (Jeweled).


----------



## timecrystal (May 6, 2008)

Thanks again Chascomm. I'm continually impressed with the wealth of information found on this site. I've written two emails to the Aeromatic Company asking about movement and manuals and they haven't bothered to reply to either email. Much as I enjoy their watch designs and can live with non-swiss movements, it's very disappointing when a company does not seem to value customer satisfaction. You've been very helpful.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Aeromatic*

Mike - those brands get by because they are assembled in Germany. Its no
longer that clear cut - German cars for instance are assembled abroad with German components. Are they still "made in Germany?" There's a loophole in the German law which says as long as its put together in Germany, it can be marketed as made in Germany. It does not actually require the parts to be sourced in Germany - that is, from German-made movements. So Tauchmeister and Aeromatic 1912 would contend they're in full compliance with the law. The way I see it is maybe technically, they are German watches but in terms of substance, no. There's a difference between meeting a legal and meeting a quality standard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Aeromatic*



NormanF said:


> Mike - those brands get by because they are assembled in Germany. Its no
> longer that clear cut - German cars for instance are assembled abroad with German components. Are they still "made in Germany?" There's a loophole in the German law which says as long as its put together in Germany, it can be marketed as made in Germany. It does not actually require the parts to be sourced in Germany - that is, from German-made movements. So Tauchmeister and Aeromatic 1912 would contend they're in full compliance with the law. The way I see it is maybe technically, they are German watches but in terms of substance, no. There's a difference between meeting a legal and meeting a quality standard.


Even due to legal terms I doubt they are Made in Germany. Due to the regulations of our Chamber of Commerce the added value has to be + 50%. Tauchmeister and Aeromatic do not deserve to wear the Made in Germany tag. Trias for example learned. On their dials you will read *Germany* only which is fair enough. Those Germasian brands try to pretend to be made in Germany because Made in Germany has become kind of trademark. I will keep on stating thez are not german though.;-)


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Aeromatic*

That's fair with Germasian brands. They are located in Germany, not made there. A watch should be assembled by German craftsmen, ideally from 100% German parts or almost all German parts or Swiss parts, in Germany, to meet the standard. Consumers should know up front what they're getting for their money.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Solo said:


> On their website FAQ they say:
> 
> And as to their "exclusiveness" they say:
> 
> ...


I agree with your logic. I usually stick to swiss brands with tried and tested automatic movements (and the odd japanese), but in all fairness, to each his own.


----------



## Shogan191 (Feb 23, 2008)

Solo, that's a nice looking watch. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Bateleur (Nov 29, 2008)

$200 watches aren't collectables...at least not as investments. If you like 'em for whatever reasons, buy 'em. If they keep good time and maintain their appearance and appear to be well-made, it should matter not who made or assembled it. Unless, of course, snob appeal is important to its wearer. But these Aeromatics 1912's don't pretend to be anything other that what they are...and where there's no pretense, but a genuine attempt to bring a handsome functiuinal piece to market, there is no shame.
I have a 7-year-old A1102 Skeleton mechanical that I use about once a month that is, for me, a joy to view and wear. Would I get more joy if it cost 10 times as much? Hardly. See it at:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to Watchuseek and welcome to the Public Forum.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Bateleur said:


> $200 watches aren't collectables...at least not as investments. If you like 'em for whatever reasons, buy 'em. If they keep good time and maintain their appearance and appear to be well-made, it should matter not who made or assembled it. Unless, of course, snob appeal is important to its wearer. But these Aeromatics 1912's don't pretend to be anything other that what they are...and where there's no pretense, but a genuine attempt to bring a handsome functiuinal piece to market, there is no shame.
> I have a 7-year-old A1102 Skeleton mechanical that I use about once a month that is, for me, a joy to view and wear. Would I get more joy if it cost 10 times as much? Hardly. See it at:


How much did you pay for that one? It looks interesting.


----------



## Bateleur (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, RJ.

Honestly, I don't remember. I found it at eBay years ago. It's only a guess, but around $125 seems about right. I just took a peek at their website, and thay have that model listed as a "New Model":

http://www.aeromatic1912.de/e_index.php

Ciao.

KM


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a Breitling wannabe.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Dan, you have a point for sure. Not about Breitlings having a slide rule (who cares?) but that this forum and others are rewarding and helpful and can be a real laugh. However, there is an element of real snobbishness about some watch collectors. If people want to drop $5-10k on a rolex or similar that is their perogative, but there is a group who then feel the need to put others down who have cheap watches. Personally, I don't think this is cool. So, I can see where Solo is coming from. I love many watches, both cheap and expensive. I don't actually own any expensive watches, but if I did I certainly wouldn't be telling others that "hey, the only watches worth buying are x or y brand with mechanical or spring drive or micro-sundial (I made that one up!) or whatever" movements. For me, the only watches worth buying are ones that make you smile when you look at your wrist. Or the box of bubble wrapped oddities taht your GF just doesn't seem to understand! And maybe you (not you personally dan, you seem pretty cool, I meen it perjoratively or something, can't remember the word!) need to have a pice of steel costing the same as a decent 2nd hand car on your wrist to make you smile, thats' your business. But don't then make others feel bad because they can't afford same, or indeed have no desire for the same. As for me, I would love a rolex SD deep sea. But not at the expense of whatever else I could buy with AU$13k. So you know what I have on my wrist today??? A chinese calculator watch with remote control for TV / DVD / etc. Cost me US1c (+p&h)! lmao I have programmed it to work on the plasma screen in my office foyer, so I can watch the cricket / tennis / whatever as i walk past. So maybe X.K.D (the brand of my calculator watch) is not quite as awesome as Patek, but can anybody really tell me I shouldn't have wasted my money on this guy? One more thing - strangely I have had about as many comments on this watch in the week I've owned it as all my others put together!!!


----------



## Rope4( (Feb 18, 2009)

Solo said:


> I ran across this site in my surfing today and really like the looks of these watches. Many are similar to Rolex, Breitling etc. but are not ripoffs. The names are different and features are different, no attempt at replication.
> 
> I especially like some of their dive watches (click "U-marine" on top navigation bar) and many have sapphire crystal for under $100. I could really go for some of these watches and at these prices (shipping included) I could really build a nice collection. But I'd like to know if anyone has had any dealings with this site and if so what was your impression.
> 
> Check it out


I bought 2 of these a few years ago and have had no problems. One is #76 of 100 and the other is 134 of 200. I also have 3 Rolex watches and have no problem switching to these watches and feel just as proud of then as the others. The quality is great and I feel will hold its value if not increase.
Buy what you like. You won't regret it.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Rope, do you work for Aeromatic / Tauchmeister??? I mean, you own a Rolex and you still don't mind wearing these?!?!?!?! Mate you have sold me, I've been wonderign about these for ages, I know they're cheap but it would still be a reasonably significant purchase or me. But now I'm convinced. I suggest you give them a buzz, request a commission!


----------



## lbdesign (May 30, 2009)

I can speak to reliability, but not to whether all their watch designs are ripoffs. Some clearly are, others seem to be at least somewhat unique. Anyway:
I bought an automatic watch with display back from them about 2 years ago, because I liked the design and didn't want to spend too much at the time. The watch still keeps very good time for the price, gaining about 10 sec a day. But the automatic winder froze after about 15 months. I hand-wind it when I feel like wearing it, which isn't very often any more. 
I'd say, approach with caution, but it could be good for a "fun" watch. Just not a watch you'd want to hand down to future generations. I had some dealings with them via email, and I think their intentions are good -- they clearly hand-adjusted the OEM mechanism, and they did customize it a little. They are simply intentionally operating in a lower-cost segment of the market, trying to find an acceptable balance between price and quality, and as in all things, you do get what you pay for. If you can afford a "real" watch and are willing to spend the money, I suspect you'll be more satisfied than with one of these. 
Also, I took my Aeromatic to a reputable local watch shop to see about repairs, and he would not touch it -- he could see it was not a mechanism he cared to spend his time on. So that tells you something. The "lowest" mechanism he would touch was an ETA, and this was below ETA.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

lbdesign said:


> Also, I took my Aeromatic to a reputable local watch shop to see about repairs, and he would not touch it -- he could see it was not a mechanism he cared to spend his time on. So that tells you something. *The "lowest" mechanism he would touch was an ETA*, and this was below ETA.


Your problem is simply that your watchmaker is a Swiss snob. I guess he wouldn't touch Japanese or Russian watches either?

Granted Aeromatic is not a classy watch, but a blanket refusal to work on anything _below_ ETA does not constitute an informed opinion according to my experience.


----------



## jdsin (Feb 10, 2008)

I have had a Tauchmeister for over 2 years I bought the watch because I liked it and would reccommend them to anyone. They are good watches for the price. 
Tauchmeister/Aeromatic appear to be the same company. If you like it and the price is right buy it. Re movements mine has a miyota 8215 which is a good workhorse movement. The advantage of cheap movements is that they are easily replaced


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

jdsin said:


> I have had a Tauchmeister for over 2 years I bought the watch because I liked it and would reccommend them to anyone. They are good watches for the price.
> Tauchmeister/Aeromatic appear to be the same company. If you like it and the price is right buy it. Re movements mine has a miyota 8215 which is a good workhorse movement. The advantage of cheap movements is that they are easily replaced


To add: Haffmeister belongs to the same stable too.


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

Aeromatic is signs more of the Chinese clocks of low range. Basic completions, Chinese calibres that this copies of miyota or etasa In the relation with his price, you have what he pays, if this does not have the interruption it can be a clock to use occasionally, always knowing that it is of low range 
I have this one from 2005 and am satisfied of the purchase


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

It could also be that the screws on Chinese watches are made of such cheap material, they are easily stripped even with correct watch repairing tools.



Chascomm said:


> Your problem is simply that your watchmaker is a Swiss snob. I guess he wouldn't touch Japanese or Russian watches either?
> 
> Granted Aeromatic is not a classy watch, but a blanket refusal to work on anything _below_ ETA does not constitute an informed opinion according to my experience.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

gadgetfreak said:


> It could also be that the screws on Chinese watches are made of such cheap material, they are easily stripped even with correct watch repairing tools.


Again, the quality varies according to the manufacturer, same as Swiss watches.

Which of course is one of the problems with buying a 'Germasian' like Aeromatic; the quality of one model cannot be correlated to the quality of another model of the same brand. I would guess that Aeromatic probably source all their watches from Million Smart Enterprises, however the movements found in their watches are various e.g. Ronda quartz (Swiss), Miyota quartz (Japanese), Hangzhou, Liaoning, Shanghai mechanical (Chinese).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice red XII :-!

I didn't know this model...

Here is my full calendar :




























a nice watch for 99€... my first auto :roll: memories...



6138 said:


> Aeromatic is signs more of the Chinese clocks of low range. Basic completions, Chinese calibres that this copies of miyota or etasa In the relation with his price, you have what he pays, if this does not have the interruption it can be a clock to use occasionally, always knowing that it is of low range
> I have this one from 2005 and am satisfied of the purchase


----------



## barta13 (Feb 21, 2009)

I personally think they are awesome! I already have two of them.
I was at home when the DDP guy came and delivered me this watch. My first aviator watch! I am so happy!


























































































Nokia N95 8GB


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Barta, I don't know what amazes me the most : the quality of the light in your pictures, or the fact they're taken by a mere... phone  unbelievable.

Congratulations. The watch is a beauty too.

May I ask how you obtain such fantastic light in your pics ? 

Do you use a lightbox with a black background ? :think:

I'd certainly love to take such nice pictures...

Again, congratulations |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Hobbit712 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have an older Aeromatic called the "Steelboy" :-s

Kind of a Formex homage. Nice quality for what I paid. A little small though.


----------



## DedeWJ (Oct 22, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> Wow Rope, do you work for Aeromatic / Tauchmeister??? I mean, you own a Rolex and you still don't mind wearing these?!?!?!?! Mate you have sold me, I've been wonderign about these for ages, I know they're cheap but it would still be a reasonably significant purchase or me. But now I'm convinced. I suggest you give them a buzz, request a commission!


I also owned some fine watches from Longines, Titoni, Girard-perregaux and Rolex but I also own one Aeromatic Chrono as well and it lasted 6yrs and mine was 1/70 and the design is really cool. I do not experience any issue with its quality, been dropping and knocking it on and off and it still as hardy as a rock. For a price of 200SGD (6 years ago) I will still continue to buy an Aeromatic if the design is great.

I think luck plays a part when you purchased something, For example everyone was telling me that the Sony viao and its cameras are really good but mine spoilt after a year and I switched to an ACER instead that works better than my Sony (SGD 3000+).

Follow your heart you never knows what the outcome will be.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DedeWJ said:


> I also owned some fine watches from Longines, Titoni, Girard-perregaux and Rolex but I also own one Aeromatic Chrono as well and it lasted 6yrs and mine was 1/70 and the design is really cool. I do not experience any issue with its quality, been dropping and knocking it on and off and it still as hardy as a rock. For a price of 200SGD (6 years ago) I will still continue to buy an Aeromatic if the design is great.
> 
> I think luck plays a part when you purchased something, For example everyone was telling me that the Sony viao and its cameras are really good but mine spoilt after a year and I switched to an ACER instead that works better than my Sony (SGD 3000+).
> 
> Follow your heart you never knows what the outcome will be.


Agreed.

I also have a vintage GP and 3 Omegas (among others) in my collection, yet my 2y old Aeromatic (my first auto watch) is still appreciated 










more pics :
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=243779


----------



## issus (Jun 1, 2009)

Just bought an A1342 because of its luminosity for £73.00 new(Ebay Official German shop) with 2 year warranty:roll:. I also have a Zeppelin and Omega. Nothing wrong with quality appearance - mine just has just "Germany" on dial!!:think: For £73.00 I am surprised at the Quality - when I compare it to the "Made in Germany" Zepplelin (cost £350) it is hard to tell which is better. Time will tell

'scuse the pun chaps. I like this thread it appears to be 3 years old...luv it!!:-!


----------



## european.aristocrat (Jun 22, 2009)

issus said:


> Just bought an A1342 because of its luminosity for £73.00 new(Ebay Official German shop) with 2 year warranty:roll:. I also have a Zeppelin and Omega. Nothing wrong with quality appearance - mine just has just "Germany" on dial!!:think: For £73.00 I am surprised at the Quality - when I compare it to the "Made in Germany" Zepplelin (cost £350) it is hard to tell which is better. Time will tell
> 
> 'scuse the pun chaps. I like this thread it appears to be 3 years old...luv it!!:-!


i have a 50euro aeromatic pilot. it runs fine. it is a good beater. i am amazed at the quality of the face and sapphire for the price.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I confess: I'm the owner of THREE aeromatics, two still working.

When I was a poor student, I loved mechanical watches very much, and I loved aviation, therefore I bought a partiuclar aeromatic, I've never seen another othe: it's a small watch of the 30s, with power reserve and small seconds hand.

The other one was a calendar for my father, who destoryed it after one month. Two years later, the Alfa Romeo club I belong to wanted to make a limited edition watch, and they selected Aeromatic, therefore I received a modified B-uhr with the log of the club.

The tow survivors are nice watches, they run well...I don't like much the B-uhr because it's historically accurate, but the small luftwaffe watch is really nice.


----------



## european.aristocrat (Jun 22, 2009)

ill take some wrist shots of my aero this weekend. i love my Cherman watch.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Solo said:


> And as to their "exclusiveness" they say:
> 
> 
> > [...]The total output per model is usually no higher than 200 pieces and will have the appropriate edition number/serial number from the batch enscribed[...]


The _"is usually no higher than 200 pieces"_ is just so, because 200 pieces is usually the absolute minimum order amount from the Chinese OEM.... - the OEM also gladly inscribes _any_ number onto the case back.


----------



## hctaw (Apr 14, 2009)

I picked one up recently...(small chip in crystal near crown)....I think it looks decent and it seems to work well....appears as if it was hardly worn....sorry,I wasn't posting a reply to any particular comment


----------



## bigboris (Jun 7, 2012)

Why not just buy any orient . I have four, you cant go wrong , mate!


----------



## slon (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anyone knows what watch is on picture (large one ) on page 2 of this thread with white dial ?
Or similar makes ?

On other note, how precise aeromatic 'auto' watches are ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Model dates back to 2006. You should drop Aeromatic1912 an email to find out more ([email protected]).


----------



## Rahab (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, I registered in this forum because I liked all the info that share and because I was looking for a E6B watch.


Some weeks ago I´ve bought a Casio EFR507D and I liked it, a little big for my wrist but is a nice watch.
Now I was interested on the A1333 model from Aeromatic and the A1223, both casio and Aeromatic are in the same price range and although of what I´ve read that they are chinese in the end, I keep the decision of purchasing one of these (I´ve bought the A1333 and I am waiting it to arrive). The look is really nice, that is the reason for my choice.


In my country a hundred dollars are a lot and I don´t think I can spend more on a watch, and I don´t think I will make a collection of watches (at least for now), so I will share my experience when I get the A1333.


Cheers from SouthAmerica!


----------



## Rahab (Nov 28, 2012)

Milton526 said:


> I am sorry but I am about to be very critical - I do not wish to offend but your statements are very wrong.


I´m sorry but do you refer to my post? Which statements are you talking about?

Salutes


----------



## Rahab (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, today I received the Aeromatic A1333 and is great! I love the style and colors of the watch



I will report later with more use!


----------



## fineartfilms (Apr 9, 2013)

I was really intrigued by this wild Aeromatic triple regulator watch Aeromatic Mechanical Skeleton Triple Phase Multi Watch from Watchismo.com but after reading through this forum I'm a bit skeptical of them... I'm not too keen on the fact that they seem to mis-represent themselves as some prestigious brand, and I feel like I'd rather pay more money for a watch that LASTS and is a good value rather than pay too much money for a cheap watch. It seems based on this thread that many Aeromatic 1912 watches replicate designs and movements of other higher quality watch makes - that said, does anyone recognize this design/style and know of possibly more reliable timepieces that function the same way?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Can honestly say I know of no other brand that offers a similar model in stylistic function. I've seen some Russian pieces from Poljot/Buran that incorporate a day, date, or 24 hour subdial (sub-scale?) that read similarly, but nothing that indicates main timekeeping as such.

If you do find something similar, post it here - I do like the novelty of the look! 

Having contributed to this thread long ago, I can definitely say that my first and only Aeromatic didn't last long and died a catastrophic death as the rotor and other components jettisoned themselves from their intended location. Of course, others have had great experiences with various models...good luck!

Edit: Forgot to add that technically speaking, this is not a regulator, which would utilize 3 distinct hands & dials to display the time


----------



## Beto Carnier (Jul 10, 2013)

@Ironhide

I'm new at the forum, but I've just bought an Aeromatic 1912 A1934 from Amazon.com recently. It's a good looking watch and works fine - hope for many years









About poljot, I've just bought one at ebay.de. Really goodlooking watch that remembers the Old German Lacos (This ne is 46mm, 1.5mm thick). If you like smaller ones, this is a great option.


----------



## HK_Watch (Feb 23, 2011)

I also received my first Aeromatic (A1136), some people mention on forums... "for the same amount of money or a bit more you can have a (better) Seiko or Orient." Well, I have a couple of Seikos (e.g. Black Monster) and an Orient. Fine watches indeed. I also have a Casio Mud Man mil spec, and a nice Vostok Black Scube Dude. But I wanted a bit more exclusive look since Seiko/Orients are such a common sight, so I went for the Aeromatic. I like the size and rotating tachymeter and 24 hour ring. (which I use for second time indication)

The original band is good and all the dials/hands are working fine. My guess its a Miyota quartz movement. So far I have been staring at the watch a lot, sitting there very nicely on my wrist. (as most of us do of course when wearing a new watch) I paid US$90 for it on ebay.






Some pics (not mine)


----------



## tickhead (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a tauchmeister 1000m dive watch,just picked it up 2 days ago....I think it is a very good watch( I have many watches ,some costing over £5000 )but this automatic diver is better value than some of my top watches!!!....my friend is a diver and he has 2 and swears by them....


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I recently purchased a Hunter Militar diver watch for Aeromatic 1912. i'm using it as a beater, have used it to dive perhaps 30 meters, have found it to be accurate 1minute fast after 5 weeks and a tough watch. The reserve is over 40 hours. I paid less than 200 canadian including duty and shipping, well worth the price.


slon said:


> Does anyone knows what watch is on picture (large one ) on page 2 of this thread with white dial ?
> Or similar makes ?
> 
> On other note, how precise aeromatic 'auto' watches are ?


----------



## Sandeer101 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello all!
I registered in order to ask about the Aeromatic 1912 brand. I think the diver-watch style is very appealing but i have great difficulty finding similar models from other brands. 
If this watchmodel is "nicked" from other brands, which one exactly?

Thanks in advance! Sander

Just google Aeromatic A1424, or A1328, or A1404, or A1414


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Because watch makers borrow ideas from one another and follow design trends like lemmings I would not worry much about it's origin. Just buy the Aeromatic and enjoy. Welcome to WUS!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The look is wide-spread, nothing to be overly exited about, canteen watch look though. A lot of musroom brands selling someth similar. However, buy whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

John MS said:


> Because watch makers borrow ideas from one another and follow design trends like lemmings I would not worry much about it's origin. Just buy the Aeromatic and enjoy. Welcome to WUS!


My appeal for this brand is not even the low prices or obvious copying of Swiss brands but I'm impressed by their brave and cunning ability to make small 38 mm automatic day date complication that is waterproof to 50 meters. All for under $200! This has to be unprecedented. The reason Pateks and Jags and Vacherons, Audemars, etc... are expensive, other than being Swiss Made, is because there is a highly functioning complicated automatic ebauch in a modest sub 40 mm case body.

Cheap or not this 38mm watch is an unusual achievement of Aeromatic that should be discussed if not praised.

I would buy this watch just out of curiosity.Aeromatic 1912 35 Jewel Automatic Calendar Watch A1091


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

If the company is actually Chinese with perhaps an office in Germany, then it makes sense. If you spend any time on Ali Espress you will notice similarities in the use of the English language to that of the Aeromatic marketing, and their statements on their watches on eBay, etc. They are a wholly Chinese company that pretinds to be German, I am sure of it


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Hehe as he evilly necrobumps this thread, I picked a A1250 up on ebay at a very good price. It had a new battery and O ring installed but the battery place or owner had no idea you have to calibrate the hands after a change so sold it as broken... upon arrival, stem fully out, tapped the pushers and bingo bango all calibrated up and apart from a slight kinking on strap from whether wear or just where its sat in the tin, the watch itself is in brand new condition as one could want.

Looking inside I noted it has the same better quality Miyota "high hand" chronograph as my Oskar Emil Houston, the sub dial hands looking suspiciously the same as on my Houston as unusually lumed sub hands, the high second hand on the A1250 has a cute "O" on the other end which sits over the "60" on the perpetual seconds dial which on my Houston is an irritation as the high hand tail sits obstructing the sub dial numeral.

Look, I think a Slava heavy tank is gorgeous so not really one who can appreciate the aesthetics etc but I think it looks quite good and after reading the instruction pdf on Seiko's rotary slide rule, the flight computer as its called with Aeromatic is a bit "Robinson Crusoe" but is functional in operation. Yes on planes and ships you have computers but at a push, understanding how these rotary slide rules works means you could with some competence navigate yourself out of trouble 9 times out of 10.

The Aeromatic I now want is the "porcupine", six canteen crowns on one diver watch, two big and four smaller "canteens" and I think the bloody thing is so fugly cool I wants one.

One thing about the buckle, it pinches my wrist, the strap is soft on the inside and stiff on the outside but the buckle keeps nipping at my skin sadly.

I did a review on my youtube channel (link in signature), I'm not a professional of anything but I do actually like this A1250 (he says when he is waiting for a Paulearis "U Boat"... I must have the style choices of a run over badger...)


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

I just bought this beastie on a sale, A1339 says the model number and the pocket watch thingy is actually removable which is quite cool, I have never worn the other one other than for a video.










The thing thanks to sale and a bounced fail with a Seiko leading to me getting me money back saw £40 (less the 33 from the dud Seiko) for a very unusual bullhead chrono of sorts. Would love to know what chrono is in there, looking at the layout maybe a VD53/57 or a Miyota 0Sxx not high end but still wears nice.


----------



## veracruz (Jun 24, 2013)

Dodgydruid said:


> Would love to know what chrono is in there, looking at the layout maybe a VD53/57 or a Miyota 0Sxx not high end but still wears nice.


It is almost certainly the Miyota 0S10 - not high-end, but very dependable in my experience.


----------

